# Tradesman trailer



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi guys I am building up a new company and am wondering what your opinions are on tradesaman trailers. I have worked out of a enclosed trailer but it was so freakin hot and a huge pain to tow with the winds here in the upper midwest. I have never worked out of a van though. Not sure if that would be good or not, that is another topic though.
Cole
Well it seams I can't post alink to show a tradesman trailer.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

never seen them... Googled them, they look cool!

PS, wait for a few more posts under your belt, and you'll be linking in no time!

~Matt


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's what I hear a lot of "never seen one" I am hoping some one on here has used one they seam like a great idea for me.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

those trailers look really cool. are they available here in the states? i only found info in Australia?


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

One of these?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah one of those.
I was just going to make my own, I have a bunch of steel laying around.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I have never seen those either. I would have a problem with them considering my table saw, miter saw and compressor are heavy and they have wheels on them to help move. All of the tradesman trailers I saw online did not have a back door for easy access of wheeled tools.


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you seen the trailers at tooltrailer dot com ?

I am limited right now in my posting, thus the broken up link.


Lyle


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's the link http://www.tooltrailer.com - I have only seen them on TV & the internet - but they do look sharp


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

That is pretty cool, I havent seen that particular model.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh I like that! 
The ladder storage inside is a great thing.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

One drawback I see is you don't have room if you have to pick up any bulk material. As I am setting up my trailer I made sure I could fit in 16' material & up to 12' sheet goods. Most times I have the material delivered but I always seem to be picking something up, especially on week ends. I will post some pics on the trailer & tool storage system I am building, the nice thing is everything fits inside that I need.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

How much do they run?


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure about the price, but we had a customer have them pre-wire the trailer for one of our alarms. They are very usable, and can be customized some.

Lyle


----------



## joemirag (Nov 22, 2008)

Just get a nice f-350, the back's got lots of space and I once fit 100 sheets of drywall in it!

BTW, f-350's are fun to off road with, along with pulling tree's from the ground.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

joemirag said:


> Just get a nice f-350, the back's got lots of space and I once fit 100 sheets of drywall in it!


Only 100? :blink:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

joemirag said:


> Just get a nice f-350, the back's got lots of space and I once fit 100 sheets of drywall in it!
> 
> BTW, f-350's are fun to off road with, along with pulling tree's from the ground.


Since one sheet of 1/2" 4x8 Sheetrock weighs 56.32 lbs and you are putting 100 sheets or 5632 lbs in the back of a 3/4 ton pick up rated for a max payload of 4,287 lbs and by the looks of it, you have lifted the truck and put different tires on it possibly causing it to haul less weight than before. So at best you are overweight by 1345 lbs.

The average Overweight ticket is:

Over Registered Weight $200
Over GVW $200
Over Tire & Wheel $150
Over Frame and Body $150
Unsafe Loading $150
For a grand total of $850 in State Fines, then you add some other local stuff, mandatory surcharge and your topping $1 grand for that stunt. 

Or in other words: 1/4th to 1/6th the cost of a trailer. 


BEST BET is to get yourself an enclosed trailer with a minimum width of 7', interior height of 8' and at least 14' in length. That will have all the makings for a great shop and still have the ability to haul material. 

You can set it up as YOU would use it.


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Old school!!!!!!!*

Or a nice f-250!!!!!! With more than plenty of space.......


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

SWAY79 said:


> Or a nice f-250!!!!!! With more than plenty of space.......


Now that is one BEAUTIFUL looking rig there!:thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

LNG24 here in IA we don't have all those laws enforced.
I had 4,200# in the bed of my truck last week. Trucks are a different subject.

I stopped by a job site here where a guy had a tradesman trailer. He said the reason he switched was security. His trailer was broken into 3 times on one site and had a working alarm that went off, but didn't detur the criminals. He went to a trades trailer afterwards with 1/8" thick steel doors with 3/16 thick renforced door edges. The compartments on his are divided so if you open one door you only get the stuff in that compartment not every tool in the trailer. People have tried to break into it but were not able too.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> LNG24 here in IA we don't have all those laws enforced.
> 
> 
> > Get pulled over on a State road and I am sure you will as these are Federal Laws.


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Since one sheet of 1/2" 4x8 Sheetrock weighs 56.32 lbs and you are putting 100 sheets or 5632 lbs in the back of a 3/4 ton pick up rated for a max payload of 4,287 lbs and by the looks of it, you have lifted the truck and put different tires on it possibly causing it to haul less weight than before. So at best you are overweight by 1345 lbs.
> 
> 
> The average Overweight ticket is:
> ...


An f-350 is a 1 ton not a 3/4. And it is surprising how much more payload the 350 will take over the 250. I had a 99 f-350, and have an 06 F-250, I definately will be puttin helpers on my 250


----------



## sign setters (Feb 9, 2021)

s. donato said:


> those trailers look really cool. are they available here in the states? i only found info in Australia?


i , also have been searching for these trailers did you ahve any luck finding one to purchase or a company that sells them?


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

I made my own that I think solves some of the shortcomings of the Australian versions. I have some videos on YouTube under unique tool trailer build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

